

Ask HN: What is the recommended style for python function defs w many args? - kortina

Specifically, do you use multiple lines, and if so, are there any indentation best practices? Or do you always use a single line function definition?
======
andymoe
I use multiple lines but if it's more than four or so args I usually think to
myself. "Am I doing this wrong?" and try to refractor and do it 20% smarter.

~~~
kortina
Yes, good point about the refactoring.

------
HockeyBiasDotCo
Multiple lines indented for me!

